# 3-12-2016



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Got on em....


.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Best eating freshwater fish that swims in my opinion!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice! Good job!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice perch...and good mess...
who needs bass when you got crappie...
I had plans so, maybe next time...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Cmon Garbo! Need more details
General location?
Water temp?
We're they on the bank?
Jigs or minnows?


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Bro Garbo.......any chance maybe a little Millers Ferry catchin'.......nj


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

These were caught at the north end of Lake Eufaula, but I have a couple buddy's that lit em up purdy good at Millers Ferry last weekend as well. 

All caught on jigs in 4ft and less water along the bank, but I don't think they have bunched up yet. My wife caught the Bass on 4lb line and kept it for proof and pictures. 

We are going to stay at the south end of the lake until the weekend.....I've heard it's been good down there....we'll see. 

Will be at Seminole next week....I love that place. 


.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

There ya go! Much better report, keep posting - you'll get the hang of it!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> There ya go! Much better report, keep posting - you'll get the hang of it!!




Thanks for the kind word.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I will be several miles N of Millers Ferry trying to find some action very soon!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Good luck on the south end.


----------

